# Mr. Hannibal and Piranha ID's.



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal is now a MOD at the OPEFE PSCI forum. He'll be answering the majority of piranha questions herein.

Daniel is not only lives in Venezuela which is home to the Cariba and other caribes, but is also well versed on piranhas and OPEFE science as most of you have learned.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Daniel


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Daniel


x2









I congratulate


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

What kind of piranha is this. It was sold to me as a rhom and it looked like a normal baby rhom but now his colors are changing and i'm a little confused. Thanks for the help.


----------

